# Above table height adjustment with Bosch 1617EVSPK in a Woodpecker plate?



## Colonel Travis (Apr 2, 2013)

Got the plate, bought the 1617 EVSPK combo that doesn't have the above-table height adjustment hex wrench. If you buy the RA1165 base, you get the hex key. I've got the RA1161 fixed base, and Bosch says the key can be used with that base. An amazon reviewer who bought the RA1165 base said it's the same one that comes with the EVSPK combo, so if that's true, buying another base for just for a key will never happen. But just eyeballing my RA1161 base, the hole where the hex key would go doesn't seem to line up with the adjustment rod.

1.) Are the RA1165 and RA1161 really the same bases, and can I use the key?

2.) Does the Woodpecker plate have a hole for that key? I don't have a drill press to drill another hole, I guess I could hunt someone down for one if I needed to.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

When you look at the bottom of the fixed base, does it have a hole in it where a hex key would fit into the bottom of the adjustment shaft?

I have two of them (1165). One mounted in a shop made table with a Rockler Group A plate and the other is mounted under the cast iron wing of my Grizzly 1023RLW Table Saw. In both cases, I had to drill a hole through the Rockler plate and the cast iron wing so I could access the adjustment shaft with a hex key.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Colonel Travis (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mike. I checked the base again, the hole I'm looking at - into which, presumably, you'd stick the hex key - is not in alignment with the adjustment rod. It's close but if anything went through it, it would have to go diagonally to the adjustment rod, and I don't know how it would even attach to that rod. It's also a very narrow hole. I can't imagine it would work. 

Kinda ticked off Bosch would sell two bases 99.9% alike except for this one hex key hole. Oh well.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you removed the sub-base plate? The photo below shows the fixed base with the PC mounting holes (yellow triangle), Bosch pattern holes (red I think)--either set could be used to mount to a plate or sub-base plate--nice touch. The height adjustment screw has a green box around it. The hex key is a 3mm (1/8" works too)--no need to buy a base to get the key. I bought a table base (used) because I wanted the base permanently and still have a fixed base for hand-held use. At the time, I would have bought a second fixed base but couldn't find a better price. As for Bosch making the table base available, at new prices it should be a few dollars cheaper since it doesn't ship with the handles and sub-base plate...not always the case at retailers since the volume is not there. In almost any table plate, you'll need to drill the access hole, I used a sheet of paper to make a template and used a 3/16" bit in a hand-held drill for mine. If i'd missed by a little, my plan was to drill a bigger hole--didn't need to.

edit--the picture is the "fixed base", not the table base, but they are identical.

Hope this helps.

earl


----------



## Colonel Travis (Apr 2, 2013)

Aha - yeah, I don't have that exact base, Earl. Thanks for the picture. Mine doesn't have the adjustment screw like the one you show there, so now I know for sure. This is what I've got:










You can see (sort of) the end of my adjustment rod is a bolt held on by an E clamp. Nowhere for a key to go even if the hole above it was aligned correctly. Guess I could jerry-rig some kind of way to turn that adjustment rod if I wanted, probably too much trouble.

Dang it Bosch!!!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> If i'd missed by a little, my plan was to drill a bigger hole


That's exactly what I had to do. :-(


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL Mike--I knew the largest bit I had was 3/4" so I had visions of needing to go get a larger one!! Once I made the mark it took me over an hour to muster the courage to start the hole. I was really happy when I nailed it with the 3/16" bit--and just about dead-center to boot!!

I notice that I attached those 2 pictures in the wrong order. If table mounting, there is no need for the black sub-base plate. And to clarify the fixed base versus table base--whichever you get the best price on is going to work. If it ends up being a fixed base, removing the wooden knobs is not a requirement, just a convenience. Especially with the Rockler/Bench Dog sized plate. 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Travis, the router you bought is a 1617 from before the above the table height adjustment. If you just bought this new you should be able to exchange it for the new version.

I have a base the same as yours and have had it for over 12 years now. I see no need for above the table height adjustment with this router. It adjusts very easily from under the table. If you want something easier to grab you might order the extension handle for the 1619; this also fits the MR series routers as shown in this photo. Cost is under $3.


----------



## Colonel Travis (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike, thanks. Just got a reconditioned one from CPO, didn't know it would be that old. I figured it would not be that hard to adjust from under the table, just looking for ways to be lazy.

Appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I should mention that even though I drilled for the hex key and keep it handy--I almost never use it. I reach under for the latch, grab the knob and I have developed a good feel for a quarter turn (1/64") without looking. Can't remember the last time I used the key from above...

earl


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Check out E-Bay for a newer base. I bought my first 1617 a few months before they started including the newer base, and ended up getting one from ebay.


----------

